# Neuen Rechner kaufen



## Alexander Groß (25. Februar 2005)

Also ich habe bislang einen sehr betagten P3 mit 450 Mhz. Ausserdem 128 MB Speicher, eine 9 GB Festplatte und eine 64 MB Grafikkarte mit Nvidia irgendwas. Alles schon sehr kläglich ich weiss. Ich merke es auch wenn ich gleichzeitig im Netz surfen und nebenher mit PS arbeiten will. Dann wird alles extrem mühselig da langsam.

Nun will ich mir einen neuen PC kaufen. Hauptaugenmerk will ich nicht auf Spiele sondern auf das Arbeiten mit PS, 3D Modeling und Videobearbeitung legen.

Was würdet ihr mir in einem solchen Fall empfehlen?

Alex


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (25. Februar 2005)

hi, mache grad nen praktikum in einer werbeagentur...
die haben hier auch nur ganz normale pcs zu stehen... haben halt nicht sooo viel geld aber die kisten reichen zum bearbeiten. die haben athlon 1800+ bis sempron 2600er ne normale gforce mx 400 bis hin zur ner einfachen geforce fx auf nem asrock motherboard, die sind wohl recht schnell vorallem aber stabil...
das geile hier sind zwei monitore nebeneinander... ist schon praktisch... muss aber die grafikkarte unterstützen... haben zwischen 256 und 512 mb ram

wenn du richtig geld hast, schau bei ebay nach nem mac g4 oder so...die haben sehr wenig wertverlust sind aber immernoch top drauf was grafik angeht. nur arbeitsspeicher haben die biester immer zu wenig...

liebe grüße


----------



## holzoepfael (25. Februar 2005)

Also wenn du das wirklich machen willst, zählt da hauptsächlich der Arbeitsspeicher. Also praktisch wären wohl 1GB Ram....Viel gibts da nicht zu schauen, denn mittlerweile bekommst du einen guten PC für wenig Geld. Nimm einfach immer das, was gerade von einem neuen Produkt überholt wurde, das ist meist günstig und nicht schlecht.


----------



## folio (25. Februar 2005)

Wenn es dir wirklich nach Preis-Leistung geht, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall von Mac abraten. Alle Macs haben ein ziemlich schlechtes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis. Es wird zwar immer pauschal behauptet "Mac ist gut für Grafik", hinter dieser Aussage steckt aber nicht wirklich ein tieferer Sinn. Alle Macromedia- und Adobe-Programme (und ich vermute dass du damit hauptsächlich arbeiten wirst) laufen auf Mac und PC gleichermaßen und unterscheiden sich nicht.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, mindestens 1 GB Ram zu nehmen - wenn nicht 1,5 oder gar 2. 2 sind vielleicht etwas viel, aber wenn ich hier mal eine kleine Layoutsession mit Photoshop und Indesign mache, dann sind meine 1 GB schon zu wenig. Allerdings habe ich auch eine Unart, dass ich immer zehn Sachen gleichzeitig offen habe und meine taskleiste platzt. 

Ich weiß nicht ob du so was brauchen kannst, aber ich würde mir wenn ich mri jetzt nen neuen PC kaufe immer ein Notebook anschaffen. Die Preise sind inzwischen relativ moderat und die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand. 

http://configure.euro.dell.com/dell...607&rbc=N03607&s=dhs&sbc=dedhsftdhpnotebook1x 
Diese wäre ganz nett und hat vor allem auch ein super Display. Eine Auflösung von 1900 mal irgendwas ist einfach göttlich


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Februar 2005)

Danke aber das wäre preislich leider etwas  zu hoch. Ich dachte an ca. 600 bis 700 ocken. Dann eventuell noch einen LCD mit 17 oder 19 Zoll. Und ein PC ist halt doch etwas ausbaufreundlicher als ein Notebook.

Alex


----------



## pxlArtizzt (25. Februar 2005)

ich arbeite momentan an meinem Laptop, (HP NX7000; Centrino 1,5 Ghz, 1 GB RAM, 40 GB Festplatte, ATI MobilityRadeon 9.200, 15,4" mit 1680x1050 Pixeln) weil mein alter PC echt zu lahm ist.

Für Grafikdesign empfehle ich auf jeden Fall *viiiel RAM*, 1 GB reichen mir nicht aus. 2 werden's beim nächsten mit Sicherheit. Und außerdem ist ein guter Monitor wichtig. Ich spare momentan auf einen 23-Zöllner (TFT) von Benq. Der schafft ne Auflösung von 1950 x 1280 Pixeln (genaue Anzahl weiß ich jetz nicht). Jedenfalls kann man mit sowas schon prima Grafiken bearbeiten.
Denk dran, je professioneller du wirst, desto größer (dpi + Pixel) sollten die Bilder sein. Und die verschlingen halt ne Menge RAM und brauchen viel Platz auf dem Bildschirm.

Der Rest ist nicht sooo wichtig, vielleicht nicht die billigste Grafikkarte nehmen, aber beim Rest tut sich nicht sehr viel. Wovon ich noch abraten kann sind Low-Budget CPUs, wie der Celeron... einfach furchtbar!


----------



## hubbl (25. Februar 2005)

23" tft? Hast du nen Esel der dir das Geld kackt oder was, weil gerad wenig kosten die riesen Tft's ja nicht.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (25. Februar 2005)

nö, noch nich...

aber das Arbeiten muss ja auch schließlich Spaß machen... 

bis vor 1 1/2 Jahren hing ich noch vorm total schlechten 15" Röhrenmonitor (1024x768), dann kam mein Schlepptop mit 15,4 (und einer unglaublichen Auflösung von 1680x1050)... reicht mir aber noch nicht... *g* Den 23-Zöllner hab ich mir dann aber auch echt verdient

wie gesagt, ich spare draufhin. 1250,- € ist aber ein akzeptabler Preis wie ich finde.


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Februar 2005)

Also ein 23 Zöller muss es nun nicht gerade sein. Dafür ist mir das Geld dann zu Schade. Ich mach das ganze mittlerweile nur noch als Hobby da es mit meiner Umschulung zum Mediengestalter nicht geklappt hat (schon über 2 Jahre her) und ich nun fertig ausgebildeter Werkzeugmechaniker (wer lacht da  ) bin.

Aber Grafik war schon immer mein Steckenpferd und dabei will ich halt nicht einschlafen bis sich etwas auf dem Bildschirm tut.

Alex


----------



## pxlArtizzt (25. Februar 2005)

na, wenn du's nur als hobby betreibts reicht auch ein 22" Röhrenmonitor, der kostet nur noch 150 €...


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Februar 2005)

Neee, flach sollte er schon sein  Ich hatte seit fast 20 Jahren nur Röhrenmonis.

Alex


----------



## gsyi (27. Februar 2005)

1GB RAM?
Ich hab nur 512mb ram und arbeit immer mit ps cs, fireworks und dw zusammen, trotzdem laufen bei mir alles ziemlich schnell  ;-)


----------



## pxlArtizzt (27. Februar 2005)

kommt auch auf die Dateien an, die du bearbeitest... Beispiel Photoshop: Wenn diese 300dpi und mehrere 1000 Pixel groß sind, dazu noch einige Filter und irgendwas über 20 Ebenen, kommst du mit nem GB RAM irgendwann nicht mehr aus. Anfangs gehts noch, aber nach ca. ner halben Stunde merkt man schon, dass es nur noch schleppend vorran geht.


----------



## gsyi (27. Februar 2005)

pxlArtizzt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kommt auch auf die Dateien an, die du bearbeitest... Beispiel Photoshop: Wenn diese 300dpi und mehrere 1000 Pixel groß sind, dazu noch einige Filter und irgendwas über 20 Ebenen, kommst du mit nem GB RAM irgendwann nicht mehr aus. Anfangs gehts noch, aber nach ca. ner halben Stunde merkt man schon, dass es nur noch schleppend vorran geht.



Bisher habe ich das nur bei freehand gemerkt, aber auch wenn ich was sehr aufwendiges öffne oder erstelle


----------



## z0me (27. Februar 2005)

Der Monitro ist total unwichtig Oo. Ein 17 zöller reicht total aus. Denkst du jeder "super gute" Grafiker hat nen 23" tft da stehen ? Bestimmt nicht, und das es mit nem größerem Monitor mehr spaß machen soll, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Ich hab übrigens auch 450mhz P3, 192 MB SDRam, mx 460, und nen Biostar M6VBE mainboard. Ich komm gut damit klar =)

 mfg _keV


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Februar 2005)

Der Monitor ist nicht wichtig? Ich gebe mal nur so Stichworte wie Arbeitskomfort, Farbe, Helligkeit, Kontrast ... und wenn man den ganzen Tag vor dem Computer sitzt, merkt man schon den Unterschied zwischen 17 und 20 Zoll


----------



## Rena Hermann (28. Februar 2005)

Me = Entwickler mit 17 Zoll und verdien mein Geld damit. Geht alles - Gewöhnungssache.
Bin allerdings kein "Designer" (Photoshop als Nebenwerkzeug, obwohl quasi täglich im Gebrauch), da mag es anders aussehen. Kommt also drauf an, was du machst.

Gruß
Rena
...freut sich aber dennoch auf den neuen Monsterbildschirm demnächst.


----------



## holzoepfael (28. Februar 2005)

Wie kommen hier einige mit 450Mhz und 192ram aus?
Hab nen 1Ghz und 512 Ram und das reicht einfach nicht mehr....
Wobei diese Frage sollte sich erübrigen, da es sich gar nicht mehr lohnt einen Solchen CPU oder alte Rams zu kaufen.
Auch zum Bildschrim, also 19 Zoll Flachbildschirme sind heute relativ günstig. Tiefer würde ich heute nicht mehr gehen.....
Bei Röhren ist heutzutage alles unter 21 Zoll etwas lächerlich....
(Schaffe teils auch mit meinem alten 17 Zoll, daneben noch einen 19 Zoll TFT und die Umstellung ist sehr schwer, wenn man sich allerdings ncihts anderes gewohnt ist, macht es nicht viel.....)


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. März 2005)

Da ich nun leider nicht zuschlagen konnte weil das Finanzamt etwas länger mit meiner unglaublichen Rückzahlung braucht dachte ich nun daran mir einen Rechner selber zusammenzustellen.

Spielen will ich nicht unbedingt mit der Kiste dafür hab ich meine Konsolen. Aber Photoshop, Cinema 4D, Filme von TV Karte aufzeichnen und Schneiden, Musik (MIDI etc.) mittels Keyboard und ordentlicher Software erstellen sollte schon damit gehen und das nicht in einem Kriechtempo.

Ich will folgendes:

-> leise

-> gute PCI Express Grafikkarte

-> TV Karte mit Ausgang damit ich zum Fernseher verbinden kann

-> Fernbedienung, am besten wäre ein kleiner Kasten der irgendwie mit dem Rechner verbunden ist und ich im Zimmer gegenüber wo der Fernser steht ohne aufzustehen aufgenommenen Filme oder MP3 abrufen kann

-> USB 2 Anschlüsse und eventuell Firewire

-> Kartenleser

-> 2 Serial ATA Festplatten um die 150 GB

-> Windows Media Center statt XP oder 2000

-> gute Soundkarte

-> aktuelles Motherboard 

-> 512 bis 1024 MB Arbeitsspeicher


falls ich was wichtiges vergessen habe nur her damit 

Was würde mich das kosten und wo solle ich mir die Sachen zusammenklauben? Wie weiss ich 100% welches Mainboard mit welcher GraKA, SoundKA etc zusammen harmonieren?


Alex


----------



## Lukaro (13. März 2005)

Also meistens ist ein Selbstbau-PC günstiger, ziemlich günstige teile gibt es bei Planet4One oder Mindfactory. (Ich empfehle vor allem Mindfactory, super support)
Von EBay würde ich erstmal abraten, da is auch viel türkischer Basar, und wenn du jetz bei 5 verschieden Anbietern Cpu, Ram, Graka usw. kaufst gibt das garantiert Probleme.

Noch ein guter Shop ist auch FortKnox, da gibts momentan 512MB Infineon 3200/400 DDR-Ram für 55€ und noname 40€. Nicht schlecht, wie ich finde.

Würde schon fast sagen, mit 400-500€ biste dabei (wenn keine HighEnd GraKa  )

Lukaro

PS: Was willst du denn mit Windows Media Center? Damit kann man doch bestimmt nich mit PS&co arbeiten, oder?


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. März 2005)

Von anderer Seite wurde mir folgendes Mainboard empfohlen.

link

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Alex

PS: die Media Center Edition soll fast alles beinhalten was in einem WinXP Pro drin ist.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (14. März 2005)

also wenn du kein WinXP nehmen willst und auch nich zocken würde ich zu Linux raten... Oder noch eher zum Mac, aber das wird wohl etwas zu teuer.


----------

